# Pigeon Loft



## BrodieSadie (Aug 15, 2016)

How many pigeons can i put into a coop that is 2 foot tall, 2 foot wide, and 8 foot long.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

About 6 most 8 are you going to fly them or they are going to be for show?


----------



## BrodieSadie (Aug 15, 2016)

Show and fly GOing to get some show pigeons and some performance


----------

